# Rbp Egg Color



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,
im basing this question off of the one I posted in the nutrition threads.

My piranhas have been letting out these little red balls in different places around the tank. I havent been able to see any behaviour that indicates breeding because ive been quite busy.

I started feeding them red pellets, but their poo is little balls. tiny spheres. Im sorry I couln get a picture because my lobster must have eaten them all last night, but my question is "can RBP eggs EVER be red in ANY circumstance?"

thanks!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Guess they could be, since you're feeding them rich proteins. And the coloring of the eggs will probably be influenced by that, for the eggs are stored with enough proteins for the egg to develop.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

memento said:


> Guess they could be, since you're feeding them rich proteins. And the coloring of the eggs will probably be influenced by that, for the eggs are stored with enough proteins for the egg to develop.


one issue I see is they are only 6 months old MAX right now. 
so I dunno llol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If it is only 6 months old that is most likely too young. Just try to stir it up and you shuld be able to tell what an egg looks like as it has a smooth outter surface and can break if squeeqed


----------

